# I am so mad!!!!!!!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Down the road from my house there are these dirt bag people that have 3 hens, locked in a dog crate, out in the front yard. They have been in the same spot all summer. (They could at least move them around to give them fresh grass and a clean spot) All they have is a couple boards over the top. We just went threw Hurrican Sandy with high winds and lots of rain.(we live in New york/country) I went by this morning and they were soakin wet and huddled together. Breaks my heart! Who knows when or if they feed them...if I had the right set up I would offer to take them off their hands. I'd be afraid they would get my 14 hens sick or my hens wouldn't accept them. Does anybody know what I could do?? My husband says they are just chickens and even if you turned them in they wouldn't do anything... I love my chickens and I can't even imagine them being treated so heartless! What can I do?? Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

"Just" chickens or not, animal control will step in. We've had a few animal neglect cases this way the past couple years and animal control here took the animals away.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

one thing they are not is "just" chickens. call in animal control.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Back in my wild and willy college animal rights days I had several friends who would go onto people's property after dark and rescue animals in these situations.

My husband's youngest sister is a horrid animal owner and when she lived in the country she always complained about how all her dogs were always stolen. I saw how she kept her dogs and I knew that they weren't stolen, they were probably rescued by others. We lived in the same location for 5 years with two dogs, three cats and up to 50 chickens and never had an animal "stolen". 

Good Luck, no animal deserves that, but you are right not to mix them with your own flock, there are too many things that can make your flock sick. It's best that the authorities take them and put them in isolation first, they may need medical care, and if they need euthanized, it's easier for them to take care of the chickens.


----------



## Rt66Chix (Aug 21, 2012)

Mamachick,
How did this story play out? I think I would have stolen your neighbors' chickens and hid them in my basement until I was sure they weren't sick...before introducing them to their new flock....:


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

rob said:


> one thing they are not is "just" chickens. call in animal control.


 You are soo right! There is not an animal on this planet that is just an animal! All should be taken care of properly.


----------



## dana42 (Nov 2, 2012)

slip over at night and take the chickens. Leave it looking like a racoon got them. Little blood(grocery store gizzards), feathers, and off you go with new birds. Treat with antibiotic and electrolytes. Put in a cage, a better cage, and let them fatten up and get strong. Mayber treat for cocci jsut in case and allow them to merge with yours one nice night and they can all wake up together. What ever you do save the chickens from the stupid people who have them now.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I sure hope these hooligans do not have any other pets/animals! I'd try to take a few pics of those poor chickens and turn those into animal control.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

There are several resources you can contact. The ASPCA, humane society, PETA (they really love to get into things), animal control. You can even post pictures on youtube and start a ruckus from that. Go online for any if these resources and lookup your local affiliates and start contacting. Sending pictures to them helps to. Trust me. You contact all of them and something will be done. I know. I have done my share of rescues. Anything you can do is better than nothing. Need encouragement. Pick up one of your darlings and just hold her. Listen to her breath, feel her warmth and little heart beat. Heart beat just like yours! Now please don't think I am judging or being harsh, you care and that's something, I'm being encouraging. .


----------



## Dansark (Oct 2, 2012)

I know I am going to get yelled at for this one but best thing to do is go thru Animal Control, whether or not you agree with the way these birds are being kept they are still someone elses property. Just going in and takeing them is still theft as well as illegal tresspass, use the system thats what it is there for.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Rt66Chix said:


> Mamachick,
> How did this story play out? I think I would have stolen your neighbors' chickens and hid them in my basement until I was sure they weren't sick...before introducing them to their new flock....:


You dang skippy!!

_disclaimer: in no way is this behavior considered acceptable by anyone with fuzz on a butt and blah blah blah..._


----------



## Rt66Chix (Aug 21, 2012)

Whyd did the chicken cross the road???? to get to a happier life...doesn't matter HOW she crossed the road. tee hee hee..


----------

